# sterring wheel



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

How does the steering wheel come off the shaft, some one has tried to remove it and the shaft is alll messed up does the steerring shaft have to be remove to get it off. there is no way to get a puller on it Thanks to anyone who knows. Ron


----------



## Deerlope (Nov 26, 2009)

It is probably rusted very badly. I ended up cutting one from my 1886 and buying a used one on ebay that fits a GT18 craftsman. I think the shaft is the same . 3/4" tapered, keyed.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*steering wheel*

Thanks for all the advise,Ill try it hope it works.:friends:


----------



## Deerlope (Nov 26, 2009)

The thing you don't want to do is beark the stud bolt off. Its better to destroy the wheel and get one that will fit. Otherwise you will have to remove it and maybe replace the whole shaft. I ended up repalceing my whole shaft. What can be done is that if you do break the stud off you can get a JD wheel. They mount using a 1/4" dia cross tension pin. The emblem in the cap in replaceable or just remove it all together.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*steering wheel*

Thanks I'll be carefull Ron:cheers:


----------

